# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΗΧΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ

## Alarihos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Χρόνια πολλά
Χριστός Ανέστη

Λοιπόν
Έκανα εγκατάσταση ένα ηχοσύστημα με 2 ενισχυτές MAC 600w o καθένας
και ένα subwoofer 600w (o δεύτερος ενισχυτής είναι για τα ηχεία που παρήγγειλα)
Τα καλώδια έκαναν περίπου 75 ευρώ.
Ξέρω λίγα απο ηλεκτρολογικά.
Καθώς τελείωσα την εγκατάσταση σύνδεσα καλά της γειώσεις των ενισχυτών μόλις σύνδεσα τα καλώδια ήχου απο το ραδιοcd στους ενισχυτές ξεκίνησαν η παρεμβολές
Θόρυβος μηχανής.... ακουγόταν το τικ τακ απο τα φλάς κλπ
τα καλώδια ήχου απ'ότι είδα είναι υψηλής ποιότητας κατασκευής
δέν έχω συνδεμένο κάποιον πυκνωτή η οτιδίποτε άλλο εξάρτημα.

χρειάζομαι  Αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο   ??

δείτε το παρακάτω θα κάνει δουλειά?

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=20449&cat=658&page=1

----------


## Radiometer

να σε ρωτήσω τα RCA καλώδια και το καλώδιο ρεύματος για τους ενισχυτές τα πέρασες μαζί  απο την ίδια πλευρά του αυτοκινήτου ?

----------


## Alarihos

> να σε ρωτήσω τα RCA καλώδια και το καλώδιο ρεύματος για τους ενισχυτές τα πέρασες μαζί  απο την ίδια πλευρά του αυτοκινήτου ?



ναι τα πέρασα απο την ίδια πλευρά μάλιστα τα ένωσα και με μονοτική ταινία  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## Radiometer

γιαυτό έχεις παράσιτα.

πρέπει να περαστούν ξεχωριστά, το ρεύμα από την μια πλευρά 
και τα RCA με το Remote και τα καλώδια ηχείων από την άλλη, και κατά προτίμηση  από την πλευρά που δεν έχει πολλά καλώδια του αυτοκινήτου 

το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Alarihos

> γιαυτό έχεις παράσιτα.
> 
> πρέπει να περαστούν ξεχωριστά, το ρευμα απο την μια πλευρα 
> και τα RCA με το Remote και τα καλώδια ηχείων από την άλλη,
> 
> το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές αυτό το πρόβλημα.



γι'αυτό προχθές που είχα χωριστά τα καλώδια (κατα την εγκατάσταση) δέν εκανε παρασιτα....
και λέω τη έπαθε σήμερα...

Επειδή έχω kenwood ραδιοcd.
και κάθε φορά που ανοιγω κ κλείνω τον διακόπτη χάνει της ρυθμίσεις...
άν έχει συνέχεια παροχή ρεύματος το cd player και η ενισχυτές θα μου φάνε την μπαταρία?
ενοείτε θα το κλέινω το ραδιοcd κάθε φορά που φεύγω απο το power....

----------


## Radiometer

> γι'αυτό προχθές που είχα χωριστά τα καλώδια (κατα την εγκατάσταση) δέν εκανε παρασιτα....
> και λέω τη έπαθε σήμερα...
> 
> Επειδή έχω kenwood ραδιοcd.
> και κάθε φορά που ανοιγω κ κλείνω τον διακόπτη χάνει της ρυθμίσεις...
> άν έχει συνέχεια παροχή ρεύματος το cd player και η ενισχυτές θα μου φάνε την μπαταρία?
> ενοείτε θα το κλέινω το ραδιοcd κάθε φορά που φεύγω απο το power....



αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα στο ότι χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις και της μνήμες να φανταστώ ?? δεν έχεις δώσει σωστά τα ρεύματα στην ISO φύσα

δες  αυτό το θέμα

----------


## Alarihos

Λοιπόν 1 θέμα
Τώρα πήγα και τράβηξα γραμμή ήχου απο ραδιοcd σε ενισχυτή έξω απο το αμάξι και πάλι κάνει παράσιτα.
Πιστεύω οτι δέν φταιεί που έχω τους ενισχυτές βιδωμένους στην λαμαρίνα των πήσω καθισμάτων (το αμάξι μου δέν έχει πανί πήσω απο τα καθίσματα και δέν είναι αποσπόμενα είναι κολιμένα με λαμαρίνα ενιαίο δλδ)
η γείοση είναι καλά τοποθετημένη με ξιμένη επιφάνεια για καλήτερη επαφή (και αυτή στα πήσω καθήσματα) τα παράσιτα τα έκανε όμως και πρίν βιδώσω τους ενισχυτές στην λαμαρίνα.

2 θέμα η καλωδίωση του ραδιοcd είναι σωστή.σταθμούς δέν χάνει...χάνει όμως της ρυθμίσεις απο το subwoofer

----------


## Alarihos

Καλησπέρα σας ξανα
δείτε το παρακάτω λινκ που είχα κάνει με το πρόβλημα που είχα στο ηχοσύστημα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50144

Λοιπόν εντοπίστηκε σήμερα το πρόβλημα.
καθώς είχα (σχεδόν) τελειώση την καλωδίωση των ενισχυτών σύνδεσα το RCA στο ραδιοcd και στον ενισχυτή και είχα τοποθετήση (πρόχειρα) της γειώσης του  ενισχυτή
Έπαιξε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα
αφου  τελειοποίησα την συνδεσμολογία και άνοιξα το ραδιοcd τα παράσιτα χόρευαν σαν κρητικούς.
Αποτέλεσμα απ'ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός δεν πολυκατάλαυα κάτι έκαψα στο ραδιοcd που έχει σχέση μόνο με της εξόδους του ραδιοcd για τα RCA
Εκανα και τέστ έβαλα ένα άλλο ραδιοcd και έπαιξε χωρίς παράσιτα

το θέμα μου ποιό είναι τώρα....

To radiocd μου απ'ότι μου είπε επισκευάζεται
αλλα πιθανόν να δημιουργήσει το ίδιο πάλι πρόβλημα
έχω το παρακάτω player....
http://www.electroshop.gr/product.asp?id=1495

kenwood kdc-w5141u

Αξίζει να το επισκευάσω ????? ..έχω εγγύηση
ο τεχνικός λέει οτι μου το αγοράζει 70 ευρώ για να πάρω κάποιο καινούργιο απο τον ίδιο.

ακούω προτάσεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

πολυ υποπτος μου φενεται ο τεχνικος... πεστου οτι οι αλλαξοκολιες δεν σου αρεσουν και αν γουσταρι ας σου φτιαξει το δικο σου... εγω ομως θα δοκιμαζα και το ραδιοcd σε αλλο αμαξι..

----------


## Alarihos

> πολυ υποπτος μου φενεται ο τεχνικος... πεστου οτι οι αλλαξοκολιες δεν σου αρεσουν και αν γουσταρι ας σου φτιαξει το δικο σου... εγω ομως θα δοκιμαζα και το ραδιοcd σε αλλο αμαξι..



Κοίτα στην ορεστιάδα που είμαι μόνο αυτός είναι
αν δέν είχε πρόβλημα θα φαινόταν
γιατη άλλαξα ραδιοcd στο αμάξι μου και έπαιζε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
ξαναέβαλα το ίδιο και ξεκίνησαν τα παράσητα....

----------


## xifis

> Εκανα και τέστ έβαλα ένα άλλο ραδιοcd και έπαιξε χωρίς παράσιτα



μονος σου απαντησες.προφανεστατα προκειται για ελλατωματικο κομματι.ζητα να στο φτιαξει.

----------


## kourtidisp

κανει σαν ραλακι ο θορυβος μεσα στα ηχεια;αυξανεται οσο γκαζωνεις;στο ρελαντο ακους θορυβο;

----------


## Alarihos

> κανει σαν ραλακι ο θορυβος μεσα στα ηχεια;αυξανεται οσο γκαζωνεις;στο ρελαντο ακους θορυβο;




Ναί φίλε έτσι ακριβός.

----------


## kourtidisp

να πας σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων και να αλλαξεις η αν γινεται να προσθεσεις τον πυκνωτη που ειναι πανω στο δυναμο.

----------


## Alarihos

> να πας σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων και να αλλαξεις η αν γινεται να προσθεσεις τον πυκνωτη που ειναι πανω στο δυναμο.



Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο δέν το σκέφτηκα γιατή άκουσε να δείς τη πέζεται

όταν πήρα το αμάξι (μεταχειρισμένο) δούλευε μιά χαρα δέν ακουγόταν τίποτα...
Μετά απο λίγες μέρες χάλασε ο δυναμός του αυτοκινήτου.
Επειδή πλύνανε την μηχανή βρέξανε και τον δυναμό... μου τον φτιάξανε αλλα άκουγα ένα ζζζζζ με το πάτημα του γκαζιού.
άλλαξα ρολεμάν πάλι ακούγεται αλλα πολύ ελαφρά...
Πιθανόν οπως πολύ σωστά λές να είναι ο πυκνωτής.
Άκου τώρα τη γίνεται..
όλα είναι σωστά τοποθετημένα ενισχυτές κλπ και ελεγμένα απο τεχνικό.
τη κάνω.. εάν βάλο μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο και έχω της εξόδους RCA (χύμα) όχι τοποθετημένες στο ράδιο ακούγεται έντονα το ζζζζζζζ
μόλις συνδέσω αυτήν την συσκευή
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Archos-160-Internet-Media-Tablet/dp/B001D089XQ"]Amazon.com: Archos 7 160 GB Internet Media Tablet: Electronics[/ame]

είναι το Archos 7 Internet tablet και multimedia Συσκευή
συνδέω τα 2 RCA σε μια μικρή συσκεή που έχει έξοδο όπως τα ακουστικά του mp3 player.νομίζω λέγεται απο RCA TO 3.5 mm mini jack !!
Μόλις συνδέσω την έξοδο στο Multimedia player σταματάει αυτός ο ήχος !!
ακουγεται πάαααρα πολύ ελάχιστα !!! σχεδόν καθόλου πρέπει να έχω την ένταση πολύ χαμηλά και να βάλω το αυτί μου στο ηχείο !
Δυστυχώς δέν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω και σε ραδιο/cd διότι το έστειλα για επισκευή !

----------


## Alarihos

Και κάτι ακόμα...
Ρύθμιση τον ενισχυτή με τον κλασικό ακουστικό τρόπο
ο ενισχυτής μου είμαι Mac 2 κάναλος 600W

Θα γράψω ότι ακριβώς έχει απο πήσω και περίπου τη έβαλα

*STEREO/MONO* = έβαλα στέρεο

*ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ/ FULL/HPF/LPF* = Έβαλα LPF (Για να μήν ακούγεται φωνή απο το Woofer Μόνο μπάσο)


*LEVEL(POWER)* = Περίπου 80%

*BASS EQ* = Περίπου 80%

*HPF 40Hz/300Hz*  = Έβαλα το 40Ηz

*LPF 40Hz/300Hz* = Έβαλα περίπού 80Hz άν το ανευάσω αυξάνεται το τρίξιμο πολύ.

Ακούγεται σχετικά ωραία.Καθαρό μπάσο (Ανάλογα με το τραγούδι βέβαια) έβαλα και ένα τραγούδι To Bass Test Ακούγεται και το Reserve Bass κλπ.

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ

O Ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι ζεστός μετα απο ώρα τραγουδιού ?
πήγα να τον ρυθμίσω μετα απο καμιά ώρα μουσική και ήταν ζεστός αρκετά...

Δέν ξέρω τή σημαίνει LPF/HPF κλπ δέν έχω ιδέα το τη έκανα  τα έβαλα έτσι σύμφωνα με ένα βίντεο απο youtube αλλα ακούγεται ωραία  :Very Happy:

----------


## Radiometer

> Δέν ξέρω τή σημαίνει LPF/HPF κλπ



Low-pass filterHigh-pass filter

εφόσον ο ενισχυτής παίζει το sub σωστά έβαλες το LPF. Ο ενισχυτής είναι 2 καναλος, έχεις γεφύρωση τα 2 κανάλια μεταξύ τούς? 
δηλαδή το + και το - του Sub πως τα έχεις συνδέσει στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή ?



Υ.Γ.  που και πως έχεις βάλει τον ενισχυτή ??

----------


## Alarihos

> Low-pass filterHigh-pass filter
> 
> εφόσον ο ενισχυτής παίζει το sub σωστά έβαλες το LPF. Ο ενισχυτής είναι 2 καναλος, έχεις γεφύρωση τα 2 κανάλια μεταξύ τούς? 
> δηλαδή το + και το - του Sub πως τα έχεις συνδέσει στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή ?
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.  που και πως έχεις βάλει τον ενισχυτή ??



Λοιπόν έχω γεφυρώσει τα δύο κανάλια δηλαδη έχει +- +- και εγώ σύνδεσα 
το (+)-+(-)  και απο κάτω απο τα κυκλωμένα που έχει γράφει BRIDGE 

η ενισχυτές είναι βιδομένοι στο πήσω καθήσματα τα οποία είναι απο πήσω με λαμαρίνα γιατη το μοντέλο μου δέν εχει σπαστά καθήσματα.
δηλαδή ακουμπάει ενισχυτής με λαμαρίνα.

----------


## elettronica

Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν όταν βίδωσες τον ενισχυτή στο κάθισμα;

Αν ξεκίνησαν τότε φαίνεται πως τα RCA του ενισχυτή έχουν κοινή γείωση με το σασί και κατά συνέπεια προξένησες βλάβη στην έξοδο RCA της πηγής που καθώς φαίνεται έχει "πλωτή" γείωση.

----------


## Alarihos

> Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν όταν βίδωσες τον ενισχυτή στο κάθισμα;
> 
> Αν ξεκίνησαν τότε φαίνεται πως τα RCA του ενισχυτή έχουν κοινή γείωση με το σασί και κατά συνέπεια προξένησες βλάβη στην έξοδο RCA της πηγής που καθώς φαίνεται έχει "πλωτή" γείωση.



Όχι απο την αρχή το είχε.

----------


## mihalas2

> Όχι απο την αρχή το είχε.



φτιαξε ενα πηνειο με 20 σπειρες χαλκινου συρματος 1.5 mm και βαλτο εν σειρα στο + του ραδιοσιντι
στην εξοδο του πηνειου βαλε παραλληλα με το - εναν πυκνωτη 2200 μ 25v
και ολα ok

----------


## Alarihos

> φτιαξε ενα πηνειο με 20 σπειρες χαλκινου συρματος 1.5 mm και βαλτο εν σειρα στο + του ραδιοσιντι
> στην εξοδο του πηνειου βαλε παραλληλα με το - εναν πυκνωτη 2200 μ 25v
> και ολα ok



Φίλος ωραίο ακούγεται και εύκολο.. αλλα...
εγώ εδώ δέν ξέρω τη θα πεί LPF/HPF στο subwoofer  πηνείο θα φτιάξω?
παιδιά εγώ ψυκτικός ειμαι  :Very Happy:  χαχα

----------


## mihalas2

> Φίλος ωραίο ακούγεται και εύκολο.. αλλα...
> εγώ εδώ δέν ξέρω τη θα πεί LPF/HPF στο subwoofer πηνείο θα φτιάξω?
> παιδιά εγώ ψυκτικός ειμαι  χαχα



 
τυλιξε το σε ενα στυλο.
πιο απλο δεν γινεται

----------


## Alarihos

> τυλιξε το σε ενα στυλο.
> πιο απλο δεν γινεται



κατσε για να καταλαύω. :Blink: 

καταρχάς τέτειο σύρμα ποιός πουλάει?
στο + του ραδιοσιντι δλδ απο εκει που πέρνει ρεύμα απο την μπαταρία θα τυλίξο αυτό το συρμα? :Huh: 

και στην γείωση του ραδιοσιντί θα βρώ έναν τέτειο πυκνωτή?
που πουλάνε να αγοράσω? κανα link?  :Confused1: 

είμαι στόκος τη να κάνω αφου δέν ξέρω....

----------


## kourtidisp

δεν πειραζει καλα κανει και σταματαει ο θορυβος οταν το συνδεεις αλλαξε πυκνωτη στο δυναμο.





> Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο δέν το σκέφτηκα γιατή άκουσε να δείς τη πέζεται
> 
> όταν πήρα το αμάξι (μεταχειρισμένο) δούλευε μιά χαρα δέν ακουγόταν τίποτα...
> Μετά απο λίγες μέρες χάλασε ο δυναμός του αυτοκινήτου.
> Επειδή πλύνανε την μηχανή βρέξανε και τον δυναμό... μου τον φτιάξανε αλλα άκουγα ένα ζζζζζ με το πάτημα του γκαζιού.
> άλλαξα ρολεμάν πάλι ακούγεται αλλα πολύ ελαφρά...
> Πιθανόν οπως πολύ σωστά λές να είναι ο πυκνωτής.
> Άκου τώρα τη γίνεται..
> όλα είναι σωστά τοποθετημένα ενισχυτές κλπ και ελεγμένα απο τεχνικό.
> ...

----------


## Hifi

1 )Τα καλωδια κανονας απο την δεξια μερια τα RCAκαι απο αριστερα τα καλωδια ρευματος ακομα και το remote του ενισχητη ξεχωριστη γραμμη απο αριστερα.
2) Τισ γειωσεισ των ενισχυτων στο κεντρο τιυ αυτ/του  ζωνη ασφαλειας πισω και καλο καθαρισμα πρωτα να φυγη το χρωμα 
3) εαν παλι υπαρχουν παρασιτα τοτε περνης ενα καλωδιο 1,5 mm το γειωνης στο ραδιο σου και το αλλο ακρο στο αρνητικο του  RCA.
συγνωμη για την ορθογραφια αλλα ειμουν πολλα χρονια στο εξωτερικο ασχολιομουν και εφτιαχνα τα αυτ/τα για παγκοσμιους διαγωνισμους

----------


## Hifi

για οπια αλλη πληροφορια στο pdimitrios44@gmail.com

----------


## Radiometer

> 1 )Τα καλωδια κανονας απο την δεξια μερια τα RCAκαι απο αριστερα τα καλωδια ρευματος ακομα και το remote του ενισχητη ξεχωριστη γραμμη απο αριστερα.



Όταν λες κανόνας ???   
δηλαδή άμα σε ένα αυτοκίνητο  από την δεξιά μεριά περνάει η κεντρική πλεξούδα που πάει πίσω και από τα αριστερά δεν έχει κάτι,
πάλι από τα δεξιά θα περάσω τα RCA  :Confused1: 





> 2) Τισ γειωσεισ των ενισχυτων στο κεντρο τιυ αυτ/του  ζωνη ασφαλειας πισω και καλο καθαρισμα πρωτα να φυγη το χρωμα



ποιο σωστό είναι να πάρουμε γείωση ξυνοντας την λαμαρίνα και βάζοντας παξιμάδι, και όχι   από τις ζώνες

----------


## radiomario

φιλε βαλαντη ,alarixos  ,τελικα με τα παρασιτα τι εγινε ??? εχει ενας φιλος το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα με σενα ,αν θελεις απαντησε   τι εκανες .

----------


## thanos_ilion

Βαλε R μπουζι στο αυτοκινιτο σαν πρωτο βημα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Θα χρειαστεις αυτα
http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...d=24&thepid=83
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=2851
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CE...B1-p-1244.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(Κοίτα στην ορεστιάδα που είμαι μόνο αυτός είναι
αν δέν είχε πρόβλημα θα φαινόταν
γιατη άλλαξα ραδιοcd στο αμάξι μου και έπαιζε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
ξαναέβαλα το ίδιο και ξεκίνησαν τα παράσητα.... )

το ραδιοcd δεν εχει προβλημα απλως δεν εχει αντιπαρασιτικο στην τροφοδοσια του (αρα βαζεις εξωτερικο)
ενω τα νεοτερα μοντελα εχουν εσωτερικα

----------


## graphist83

Ο βρόγχος γειωσης (ground loop) ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο στο car audio. Το αποφευγουμε οταν η εγκατασταση γινεται προσεχτικα βημα βημα. 

* Καταρχας η γειωση την ενισχυτων πρεπει να ειναι αψογη. Πρεπει να ξυσοθμε πολυ καλα την επιφανεια που θα ακουμπησει το connector και πρεπει να βιδωθει σφικτα με παξιμαδι.
* Τα RCA πρεπει να εχουν μεγαλη αποσταση απο καλωδια ρευματος, συσκευες του αυτοκινητου οπως clima, board computer, αντλιες βενζινης κτλ.
* Γενικα καλο ειναι κατατην γειωση των περιφεριακών οπως πχ περισσοτεροι απο ενας ενισχυτες να ακολουθουμε γειωση με τοπολογια αστερα. (οσο γινεται αυτο εφικτο).

Εαν παραυτα εχουμε παλι θορυβο ελεγχουμε τα παρακατω:
Ελεχουμε μηπως εχουμε τραθματισει το καλωδιο rca και το μπλενταζ του ακουμπαει σε καπια μεταλλικη επιφανεια. (βαζουμε εξωτερικο rca) η ακομα και τα RCA των ενισχυτων μπορει να ακουμπανε στην λαμαρινα του αυτοκινητου.
Δοκιμαζουμε να αφαιρεσουμε την κεραια του ραδιοφωνου.
Δοκιμαζουμε να ενωσουμε την γειωση απο τα rca με την γειωση του rcd.
Ο θορυβος μπορει να προερχεται απο το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου. (υπαρχουν διαφορα αντιπαρασιτικα για αυτο).
Δοκιμαζουμε αλλο rcd καθως μπορει να εχει καει ενα κυκλωμα στις εξοδους που αναλαβανει το ground loop isolation
Τελος εαν τιποτε απο ολα αυτα δεν πετυχει τοτε καταφευγουμε στην λυση να τοποθετησουμε αντιπαρασιτικά στα rca του συστηματος (σε ολα) αν και ειναι μια λυση που προτιμω τελευταια. Βεβαια δεν επηρεάζει τον ηχο καθως κοβει υψησυχνες συχνότητες που δεν αντιλαμβανομαστε. Εαν πμως εχεις στήσει ακριβο Hi-End ειναι ψυχολογικό το θεμα.

----------


## GSR600

Εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα ,ακουγετε ο ηχος της μηχανης οταν γκαζωνεις αυτο ζζζζζζ..... εμενα ειναι ενα alpine το οποιο εχει φιλτρο στην τροφοδοσια.Το προβλημα ομως μου το κανει στην εισοδο aux που εχω συνδεσει ενα bluetooth για να κανω streaming απο εκει. Δοκιμασα και δυο αντιπαρασιτικα αλλα τιποτα το προβλημα παραμενει ομως μονο οταν ενεργοποιω την εισοδο aux.Λες να ειναι απο το δυναμο που ανεφερε καποιος παραπανω?

----------

